

Ask HN: Which web server to learn? - btnpushnmunky

I'm enjoying Python web frameworks, Flask specifically. I've played with AppEngine but I thought it'd be nice to learn a web server such as Apache or Nginx as well.<p>Any recommendations?
======
aonic
Apache is pretty much the standard for a lot of companies so you can't go
wrong with learning that. But you should def. do some reading on nginx, and
lighttpd as well

~~~
btnpushnmunky
Is there particular reading you'd suggest?

~~~
aonic
Nothing in particular, just read up on how lighttpd and nginx differ from
Apache, and why one or the other is better suited for different tasks.

For example, Apache has a lot more modules that can do obscure things that
aren't mainstream for a web server. Such as LDAP, and WebDAV, these modules
might make Apache better suited for an intranet setup. Even if the nginx
community popped out a good WebDAV module, the Apache one would still be a
better choice because of the vast documentation and larger user base and
community support already available for it.

